# Trying my hands at Rock Painting



## Gracie (Feb 17, 2015)

Just finished this one. Tomorrow...a folk bird or two.

Acrylics on river rock. I smudged out my real name, since I sign everything and I don't want my real name known.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 17, 2015)

Background is dark blue. Looks black under my lamp.


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 18, 2015)

I like your rocks.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 4, 2015)

Just now finished this one. Oy. I can't see a damn thing either, cuz I went to the eye doc today and he dilated my eyes. I HATE that. They are still all huge, so I'm wearing sunglasses in my damn room.

Anywho...here tis:


----------



## featherlite (Mar 5, 2015)

You are really talented Gracie.   You could set up your own artist booth at Pike Place Market.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 5, 2015)

Teen daughter of a friend made serious money painting rather large river rocks as cats or dogs.  Would paint "your" pet on a rock for you to keep as a doorstop memorial for when mother nature came to call.  Seemed creepy but profitable and it did pay for her education.  She's now an art teacher in an Oregon school where she educates others in painting rocks.  That gir's going to flood the "dead as a rock pet pictures" market with her grads!

I think she's resourceful enough that she'll identify another fad on which to capitalize.  Bless her paint-stained little fingers!!!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2015)

I love those rocks that are shaped "just so" and the artist makes them look like curled up kittens, dogs, snakes, etc. Fur and hair are not my strong suit so I won't be attempting any of those. But when I'm bored, its kinda fun to sit at my desk and paint a rock.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 5, 2015)

Some rocks are better smoked than painted.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 12, 2015)

I really enjoy painting on rocks. Not so painful if it doesn't go the way you want. I especially huge rocks but, before you paint, you've got to put them where they'll end up. 

I also really like starting with a rough rock and finding what is hidden in the shapes.

If you're interested in selling your work, a very profitable way to show them is at landscaping rock businesses. Also, paint them for the businesses you frequent - doctors, dentists, whatever - and ask if you can put your card with the rock you give them.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 12, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Teen daughter of a friend made serious money painting rather large river rocks as cats or dogs.  Would paint "your" pet on a rock for you to keep as a doorstop memorial for when mother nature came to call.  Seemed creepy but profitable and it did pay for her education.  She's now an art teacher in an Oregon school where she educates others in painting rocks.  That gir's going to flood the "dead as a rock pet pictures" market with her grads!
> 
> I think she's resourceful enough that she'll identify another fad on which to capitalize.  Bless her paint-stained little fingers!!!




I've painted a lot of animals, including my own and for friends. I don't see anything creepy about it though.

Gracie, hair and fur isn't that hard. You should try it.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 12, 2015)

Once visited a "stone painting" museum on The California Coast just North of Fort Bragg.  






Nice older lady painted not ON rocks; rather WITH rocks.  Crushed down very fine and glued to sheets of masonite or similar material.  Some were really quite nice.

Toured with two other couples who had just arrived at the same time we did; no prior knowledge of any of them.

The lady touring with me had just partaken of a nice lunch, in Ft. Bragg, of BBQ and wonderful baked beans.

We paused in front of a desert scene with vibrantly yellow landscape.

My lady let rip one of those "lethal sneakies".

One of the others asked the guide what rocks had been used for that particular plicture and was surprised because none were sulphur.  He chalked it up to the power of suggestion.

He was so very, very wrong.


Or maybe very, very kind......


T'was hard for two of us to keep straight faces.


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 16, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Just now finished this one. Oy. I can't see a damn thing either, cuz I went to the eye doc today and he dilated my eyes. I HATE that. They are still all huge, so I'm wearing sunglasses in my damn room.
> 
> Anywho...here tis:


Gracie maybe you can do some geographic themes,
sell these online and raise money to go travel to your dream spots!

Maybe some travel or tour groups can partner with you,
Share publicity outreach online, since they will get business out of the deal.

Ask them to match discounts or funds to help co-sponsor your dream trip.
Sell your rock sculptures through their business locations, 
(that match the theme of the rare animals or
the historic sites in each location), and people can support your goal
by visiting there and buying your rock paintings and sculptures.

You would be part of the tourism marketing for each site,
sell your art as souvenirs and limited edition collectors' items,
and get your travel expenses paid for with the funds raised or discounts you get
for promoting the tourism and accommodations at these sites.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 16, 2015)

Thank you hon, but I am NOT a people person. Oh no no no. Travel? With people? Shudder. Travel alone, NOW? Oh no no no no no! I just did it for fun.


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 16, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Thank you hon, but I am NOT a people person. Oh no no no. Travel? With people? Shudder. Travel alone, NOW? Oh no no no no no! I just did it for fun.


No, you travel by yourself.

But you could work out plans with the same travel/tourist groups at these sites
to promote their tourism business for raising funds towards YOUR trip or discounting YOUR costs
for getting them more customers. Those customers don't have to travel with you.


----------

